# newbie question about Roubaix



## gaiusgracchus (May 20, 2013)

hello
just bought a used roubaix 2011 comp ultegra triple (8r carbon sl2) - weighs about 20 lbs (with pedals and speedometer). Even removing pedals it weighs about 20 lbs.

i noticed it weighed more than a roubaix comp compact 2013 which appears to be its closest equivalent 8r carbon frame. The comp was a bit over 18 lbs.

in fact, my 2011 weighed about the same as a roubaix elite compact 2013 -- and the Elite has all shimano 105 components, whereas the roubaix 2011 has all ultegra. (!!!)

Could the frame weights really be that different? 
Specs are below:

---------------------------------------------------
2011 Roubaix Comp Ultegra Triple
---------------------------------------------------

FRAME Specialized FACT 8r carbon, FACT IS construction, compact race design w/ Zertz inserts, 1-1/8" to 1-3/8" headtube, threaded BB
FORK Specialized FACT carbon full monocoque w/ Zertz inserts
HEADSET 1-1/8" upper and 1-3/8" lower Cr-Mo cartridge bearings w/ 20mm cone spacer and 20mm of spacers
STEM Specialized Comp-Set, 3D forged alloy, 4-position adjustable, 4-bolt 31.8mm clamp
HANDLEBARS Specialized Expert shallow drop, 2014 alloy
TAPE Specialized S-Wrap w/ 2.5 gel pads
FRONT BRAKE Shimano Ultegra
REAR BRAKE Shimano Ultegra
BRAKE LEVERS Shimano Ultegra STI, flight deck compatible
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano Ultegra
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano Ultegra
SHIFT LEVERS Shimano Ultegra STI, flight deck compatible
CASSETTE Shimano 105, 10-speed, 11-28t
CHAIN Shimano Ultegra
CRANKSET Shimano Ultegra
CHAINRINGS 52 x 39 x 30T
BOTTOM BRACKET With crankset
PEDALS Black cage, body & toe clips w/ strap
FRONT WHEEL Fulcrum Racing 6
REAR WHEEL Fulcrum Racing 6
FRONT TIRE Specialized All Condition, 700x23c, wire bead, 60TPI, w/ Flak Jacket protection
REAR TIRE Specialized All Condition, 700x23c, wire bead, 60TPI, w/ Flak Jacket protection
INNER TUBES Standard presta valve
SADDLEBody Geometry Avatar Comp w/ hollow Cr-Mo rails
SEATPOST Specialized Pro Carbon Pave w/ Zerts inserts, 27.2mm
SEAT BINDER Forged alloy, 32.6mm
NOTES Carbon chain stay protector, derailleur hanger, clear coat, owners manual



--------------------------------------------
2013 Roubaix Comp Compact
--------------------------------------------
FRAME Specialized FACT 8r carbon, FACT TM construction, 1-1/8" to 1-3/8" HT, compact race design, Zertz, internal rear brake cable, threaded BB
FORK Specialized Roubaix, FACT carbon, full monocoque, Zertz
HEADSET 1-1/8" upper and 1-3/8" lower Cr-Mo cartridge bearings, w/ 20mm cone spacer and 20mm of spacers
STEM Specialized Comp-Set 6061 alloy, cone head bolt, 12-degree, 4-degree shim, 31.8mm
HANDLEBARS Specialized Comp, alloy, shallow drop
TAPESpecialized Roubaix tape w/ 2.5 gel pads
FRONT BRAKE Shimano Ultegra
REAR BRAKE Shimano Ultegra
BRAKE LEVERS
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano 105
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano Ultegra
SHIFT LEVERS Shimano Ultegra STI
CASSETTE Shimano 105, 10-speed, 11-28
CHAIN Shimano Tiagra 10-speed
CRANKSET Shimano Ultegra compact
CHAINRINGS 50/34
BOTTOM BRACKET
PEDALS Nylon flat test ride, loose ball, w/ reflectors
FRONT WHEEL DT Axis 3.0
REAR WHEEL DT Axis 3.0
FRONT TIRE Specialized Espoir Elite, double BlackBelt, 60TPI, aramid bead, 700x25c
REAR TIRE Specialized Espoir Elite, double BlackBelt, 60TPI, aramid bead, 700x25c
INNER TUBES Lightweight, presta
SADDLE Body Geometry Toupé RBX Comp, hollow Cr-Mo rails, 143mm
SEATPOST Specialized Comp, FACT carbon, 27.2mm
SEAT BINDER Forged alloy, 32.6mm
NOTES Carbon chainstay protector, derailleur hanger, clear coat, owners manual


-----------------------------------------------------------
2013 Roubaix Elite Compact
-----------------------------------------------------------

FRAMESpecialized FACT 8r carbon, FACT TM construction,1-1/8" to 1-3/8" HT, compact race design, Zertz, internal rear brake cable, threaded BB
REAR SHOCK
FORKSpecialized Roubaix, FACT carbon, full monocoque, Zertz
HEADSET1-1/8" upper and 1-3/8" lower Cr-Mo cartridge bearings, w/ 20mm cone spacer and 20mm of spacers
STEMSpecialized Comp-Set 6061 alloy, cone head bolt, 12-degree, 4-degree shim, 31.8mm
HANDLEBARSSpecialized Comp, alloy, shallow drop
TAPESpecialized Roubaix tape w/ 2.5 gel pads
FRONT BRAKEShimano 105
REAR BRAKEShimano 105
BRAKE LEVERS
FRONT DERAILLEURShimano 105
REAR DERAILLEURShimano 105
SHIFT LEVERSShimano 105 STI
CASSETTE Shimano Tiagra, 10-speed, 11-28
CHAINShimano Tiagra 10-speed
CRANKSETShimano 105 compact
CHAINRINGS50/34
BOTTOM BRACKET
PEDALSNylon flat test ride, loose ball, w/ reflectors
FRONT WHEELDT Axis 2.0
REAR WHEELDT Axis 2.0
RIMS
FRONT HUB
REAR HUB
SPOKES
FRONT TIRESpecialized Espoir Elite, double BlackBelt, 60TPI, aramid bead, 700x25c
REAR TIRESpecialized Espoir Elite, double BlackBelt, 60TPI, aramid bead, 700x25c
INNER TUBESLightweight, presta
SADDLEBody Geometry Toupé RBX Sport, 143mm
SEATPOSTSpecialized Comp, FACT carbon, 27.2mm
SEAT BINDERForged alloy, 32.6mm
NOTESCarbon chainstay protector, derailleur hanger, clear coat, owners manual


Thanks for any insights 
GaiusG


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I can think of two _possible _reasons. First, how both bikes were weighed. If you used a bath scale, then you really don't have an accurate reading to compare to a bike weighed on a digital bike scale. 

Second, possible advances in design/ manufacturing processes of the groupsets, components/ wheelsets and framesets. 

This is one reason why I can't really relate to folks talking about 'low end' carbon. Bikes like the '09 Tarmac Expert that were lauded for their stiffness/ weight and ride qualities back around '09, are similar to bikes being offered at Specs 'low end' now - trickle down technology at play, with the consumer getting a better bang for their buck in the process.


----------



## gaiusgracchus (May 20, 2013)

Good point about the weighing, but I must say I could feel the difference distinctly when I lifted them up. It was that significant. I figured the fact that one is a triple and the other a compact might have some effect, but not 1.5 lbs+....

I think they redid the frame from 2011 to 2012 for the 8r, but a half a pound or more?
Just doesn't seem possible....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gaiusgracchus said:


> Good point about the weighing, but I must say I could feel the difference distinctly when I lifted them up. It was that significant. I figured the fact that one is a triple and the other a compact might have some effect, but not 1.5 lbs+....
> 
> I think they redid the frame from 2011 to 2012 for the 8r, but a half a pound or more?
> Just doesn't seem possible....


Weight differences are generally cumulative.. not attributed to any one, single facet of a build. 

As far as 'feeling' a weight difference, unless it's measured in pounds, I'm skeptical anyone can 'feel' a difference just by lifting two bikes and comparing.

The proof is in the weighing, using an accurate, digital bike scale. I have two, and weights can vary by about 3%, which is negligible.


----------



## gaiusgracchus (May 20, 2013)

Yes, they were weighed on digital scales, but just not the same scale. I figure they would not be off by 2 lbs.

I am surprised that frameset weights rarely seem to be published.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gaiusgracchus said:


> Yes, they were weighed on digital scales, but just not the same scale. I figure they would not be off by 2 lbs.
> 
> I am surprised that frameset weights rarely seem to be published.


Assuming both were accurate bike scales, I go back to advances in design/ manufacturing processes for components, wheelsets and framesets.

Frameset weights are generally published by consumers. Manufacturers stay clear of those numbers for fear that another will undercut a stated weight. And the few that do (publish weights) have to be taken with that proverbial grain of salt.

BTW, I have one bike that weighs around 16.4 lbs. and another that weighs just over 19 lbs. My performance on both is the same, so I wouldn't fret over a couple of pounds of bike weight.


----------



## gaiusgracchus (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I agonized over which to buy -- the newer, lighter one, or the 2011 for about $1300.00 less.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gaiusgracchus said:


> Thanks for the info. I agonized over which to buy -- the newer, lighter one, or the 2011 for about $1300.00 less.


Lots of folks do the same, but IME it's better to shed a few pounds ourselves than fret over a couple of pounds of bike weight (costs less, too!). 

Especially on the climbs, it's all about STW ratios - mostly, ours.


----------



## BruceBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

gaiusgracchus said:


> Thanks for the info. I agonized over which to buy -- the newer, lighter one, or the 2011 for about $1300.00 less.


The "upgrades" Specialized did to the new 2013 Roubaix frame should have been the more important consideration - IMO.

If it makes you feel any better, my Roubaix 2013 Comp Compact with pedals (XTR spd), 2 cages, reflectors weighed in at 19.4 pounds for a size 64cm.

You saved $1300, so I wouldn't sweat it.:thumbsup:


----------



## gaiusgracchus (May 20, 2013)

Hi, Bruce,
Thanks for the advice.
Which upgrades, though, do you mean? Do you think they really shaved off 1.5lbs on the 8r SL2?

Maybe it is the triple that causes the difference.... I just could not figure it out.

--G


----------



## gaiusgracchus (May 20, 2013)

Good point, PJ352, but I have no lbs to shed whatsoever.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gaiusgracchus said:


> Good point, PJ352, but I have no lbs to shed whatsoever.


That's good, but the other part of STW is _strength_ and I'll bet you could improve your fitness. :wink5:


----------



## gaiusgracchus (May 20, 2013)

Yes -- prior to the cancer I was doing 25 pullups, weighted pullups, 30+ dips with weight, 40+ pushups, 100+ situps, rockclimbing, running, benching my body weight, etc. I was doing ok for a 50 year old woman, I guess.

I will have to build back up again, for sure.


----------

